# Sherwin Williams pigmented white shellac vs. Zinsser BIN



## Farah1216 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to seal in cigarette odors in a basement before painting. I heard Zinsser BIN is the way to go. I was able to pick up the Sherwin Williams branded shellac (the white pigmented shellac, the real deal, not synthetic) during the 40% discount weekend. Ended up being cheaper that BIN. Is it just as good or should I not take the chance and go ahead and get the BIN? I heard it's the same product but hoping I can hear from someone's first hand experience. Goal is to seal in the odors.

Thanks!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

For sealing in smoke smell I’d say you’re prolly good. 

If u have 2 worry about tannin bleed I’d recommend BIN...but thats just cuz I haven’t used SW for that purpose & know BIN works.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Go with the BIN if you want a superior product. IMO the SW takes too long to dry and that just makes the primer smell linger longer. However, if it’s affordable and you have the time, I’m sure it’s sealing properties a fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

PPD said:


> For sealing in smoke smell I’d say you’re prolly good.
> 
> If u have 2 worry about tannin bleed I’d recommend BIN...but thats just cuz I haven’t used SW for that purpose & know BIN works.


Way to resurrect a 5 month old DIY thread...


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Way to resurrect a 5 month old DIY thread...


U know thats my secret talent....or it was till u called me out 🥸


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

PPD said:


> U know thats my secret talent....or it was till u called me out 🥸


day late and a buck short.😂


----------

